

Women: Don’t Sabotage Your Career with These Childhood Mistakes - tanglesome
http://quickbase.intuit.com/blog/2014/02/28/women-dont-sabotage-your-career-with-these-childhood-mistakes/

======
manderson9000
I still see the "don't bend the rules" mentality.

